# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Λευκό καναρίνι!

## Φιλιππος

Επειδη δεν εχω καταλαβει καλα. το λευκο καναρινι σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκει; ρωταω επειδη δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι σχετικο για λευκα καναρινια (ισως να μην εχω ψαξει καλα, τι να πω) ως προς το ζευγαρωμα για το οποιο θελω να μαθω καποια πραγματα. διοτι εχω ακουσει οτι δεν μπορω να το ζευγαρωσω με αλλο καναρινι εκτος απο λευκο...

----------


## mitsman

To λευκο καναρινι ανηκει στα καναρινια χρωματος.... λευκο καναρινι... λευκο... το λεει και το ονομα του.... αν εψαξες στην ενοτητα τωρα των καναρινιων χρωμάτων και δεν βρηκες κατι, μαλλον δεν εψαξες καλα!!!

Δεν πειραζει... καλη καρδια!!! Για αυτο ειμαστε εμεις εδω!!!!!!
 :winky: 

Μπορεις να ζευγαρώσεις το καναρινακι σου με οτι χρωμα καναρινι θες, απλα αν το πουλακι ειναι ρατσας χρωματος λευκου και το ζευγαρωσεις με οτιδηποτε αλλο δεν θα παρεις καθαροαιμα πουλακια.... θα παρεις παρδαλα κοινα καναρινακια που ειναι πανεμορφα!!!

λεπτομεριες για τα ζευγαρωματα θα βρεις εδω: *Διασταυρώσεις μεταξύ λευκ. κυρίαρχων και λευκ. υπολειπόμενων*

----------


## Φιλιππος

Κατάλαβα!  Έχεις δίκιο όντως δεν έψαξα καλά! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου.. Όσο για το αν θα πάρω παρδαλα καναρινακια, δεν με πειράζει..

----------


## mitsman

Να 'σαι καλα Φιλιππε!!! θα μας δειξεις το πουλακι σου??? ειναι αρσενικο η θηλυκο??? τι ηλικια εχει??? εχει δατυλιδι κλειστου τυπου η οχι?
Το εχεις παρει απο εκτροφέα?

Να εχεις στο πισω μερος του μυαλου σου οτι μπορει να ειναι λευκο καναρινακι κοινο.... και οχι ρατσας!!! Τι σημαινει αυτο??? οτι αν παρεις ταιρι ρατσας λευκο, αν δεν  ειναι και το ηδη υπαρχον θα βγαλει παρδαλα πουλακια!!!

----------


## jk21

να ξερεις οτι τα λευκα υπολειπομενα κυριως αλλα και τα λευκα κυριαρχα εχουν αυξημενη αναγκη βιταμινης Α λογω δυσκολιας μεταβολισμου της

----------


## lefteris13

Τα λευκα καναρινια το πιο συνηθες ειναι να ναι κοινα ή να ανηκουν στα καναρινια χρωματος, αλλα υπαρχουν και λευκα μαλινουα οπως και λευκα τιμπραντο.γενικα μπορει να βρεθει σε διαφορες κατηγοριες το χρωμα αυτο συνδυασμενο με αλλα ή οχι, συχνα ή σπανια, αναλογα.

----------


## Φιλιππος

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις πληροφορίες! Το καναρίνι αυτό δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι κ ήρθε στο μπαλκόνι του πατέρα μου ο οποίος έχει αρκετά καναρίνια κ μου το έδωσε.  Από ότι υπολογίζει ο πατέρας μου πρέπει να είναι λέει γύρο στα 3ετών. Είναι αρσενικό κ με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία να με πείτε κ εσείς την γνώμη σας! 
Θα μου άρεσε να βγάλω λευκά καναρίνια αλλά επειδή το βλέπω λίγο δύσκολο να βρω κ άλλο θηλυκό λευκό δεν θα με πείραζε να βγουν κ παρδαλα!

----------


## panos70

Φιλιππε σε λιγο ξεκινανε ολες οι εκθεσεις με πολλους και γνωστους εκτροφεις ,εκει σιγουρα θα βρεις και ολολευκοκαι μπορεις να αγορασεις  απλα να δεις να μην ειναι μαλινουα δλδ να το δεις να κελαηδαει προτου κανεις την επιλογη σου

----------


## Φιλιππος

Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει τέτοια έκθεση εδώ! Εύχομαι να είναι Θεσσαλονίκη! Λογικά θα βγει κάποια ανακοίνωση για το ποτέ!

----------


## panos70

αφου ειναι ολολευκο ζευγαρωσε το με ολολευκη καναρα ,θεσσαλονικη εχει πολλα πετ αλλα και πολλους εκτροφεις πιστευω θα βρεις αξιζει τον κοπο ενα τετοιο ζευγαρωμα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα φίλοι μου ,ότι λάμπει δεν είναι χρυσός και σίγουρα όλα τα άσπρα καναρίνια δεν είναι ράτσας . Πολλές φορές είναι τυχαία χρωματιστά καναρίνια από γονίδιο που έχει ο ένας γονέας. Για να έχουμε καθαρή ράτσα πρέπει να είναι και από τους δύο γονείς άσπρους διαφορετικά κάθε ζευγάρωμα πιστεύω θα μας φέρνει και εκπλήξεις . Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως καλό είναι να φροντίσεις να μάθεις για την διατροφή του ,όπως σου είπε ο Δημήτρης για να μην την πατήσεις .

----------


## Φιλιππος

Εγω τωρα θα παρω καποια στιγμη κ ενα λευκο θυλικο κ ο θεος βοηθος!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλιππε όχι ότι δεν είναι καλό να έχεις τον Θεό βοηθό ,πάντα να το έχεις , αλλά καλό είναι να μην  απασχολούμε τον παντοδύναμο για κάτι που εύκολα μπορούμε να κάνουμε . Εάν τα κάνεις γούστο τα Λευκά γιατί δεν ξεκινάς σωστά ,να βρεις μέσω των συλλόγων ένα εκτροφέα να πάρεις δύο , να πηγαίνεις φουλ και να παρακαλάς τον Ύψιστο να σου τα έχει καλά...;

----------


## δημητρα

καλημερα σε ολους, φιλλιπε πρωτα πρεπει να μαθεις να φροντιζεις καλα το καναρινακι σου, θελει βιταμινη α και φως. τωρα για το ζευγαρωμα, τι ειναι το καναρινακι σου? ολολευκο(δηλαδη λευκο υπολοιπομενο) η εχει κιτρινο στα φτερα προς την ακρη(δηλαδη λευκο κυριαρχο) αφου ξεκαθαρισεις παιρνεις και το αναλογο ταιρι, παρε λευκο υπολοιπομενο να εχεις το κεφαλι σου υσυχο.
βεβαια επειδη το καναρινι σου μπορει να μην ειναι ρατσας αυτο δεν εχει σημασια οι απογονοι που θα παρεις θα ειναι λευκα και ισως καποιο παρδαλο, λευκοι ομως οχι 100% θα υπαρχουν ιχνοι μελανινης και ας μην φαινονται ευκολα.αλλα δεν θες να κατεβεις σε εκθεσεις σωστα? 

προς διαχειρηση: αν επιτρεπεται να γραψω απαντηση γνωστου εκτροφεα χρωματος σε μενα που αφορα λευκα καναρινια κοινα και οι απογονοι τους

----------


## mitsman

> προς διαχειρηση: αν επιτρεπεται να γραψω απαντηση γνωστου εκτροφεα χρωματος σε μενα που αφορα λευκα καναρινια κοινα και οι απογονοι τους



Μητσο εννοειται οχι... δεν επιτρεπεται!!! (δημόσια)
 :winky:

----------


## δημητρα

ok  :winky:

----------


## Φιλιππος

Ναι δεν με ενδιαφερει να κατεβω κ σε εκθεσεις.. ειναι κυριαρχο γιατι εχει λιγο κιτρινο στα φτερα!  θα παρω απλα ενα υπολοιπομενο θηλυκο απο καποιον καλο εκτροφεα κ θα το ζευγαρωσω! Ευχαριστω πολυ κ αυτους που εστειλαν για πληροφοριες για εκτροφεις! διοτι δεν μπορω να απαντησω με πμ ακομα!

----------

